# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Tweede Kamer wil vinger aan de pols ziekenhuizen - Stentor

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=2uwbvWq2RYgJ&imgurl=www.nrc.nl/multimedia/archive/00176/En_weg_was_de_kinde_176725d.jpg width=80 height=56 alt="" border=1>
NRC Handelsblad
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Tweede Kamer wil vinger aan de pols ziekenhuizen*
*Stentor - 4 uur geleden*
Het IJsselmeerziekenhuis in Emmeloord. Zorgverzekeraar Achmea en Loek Winter van de MC Groep zijn het eens geworden over het voortbestaan van de IJsselmeerziekenhuizen. ANP Photo DEN HAAG/FLEVOLAND - Zorgminister Ab Klink moet niet alleen de vinger aan *...*
Redding ziekenhuis kost 200 banen DePers.nl
"200 banen weg bij IJsselmeerziekenhuizen" Volkskrant
NRC Handelsblad - Blik op Nieuws - NOS.nl
*alle 68 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

